# Crazy Fix



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

So, whats the "oddest" fix you have seen? I got shown this today and thought "theres an idea!" as crazy as it looks:

http://thereifixedit.com/2009/09/20/epic-kludge-photo-measured-beat/


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

My first acoustic suffered a peg head break,back then i didnt know how to fix it and it was a cheap laminate one so i bought a true lefty.My Dad fixed it for me but i ended up selling it to him.He used an old fishing lure(spoon)and bolted the peg head back together.I get to play it once in a while hen i go to my uncles.Still sounds good and plays decently.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's an extreme repair job...


----------

